# The Acronym Thread



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

This has a similar relation to the Question and Answer thread, except it is done with acronyms. An example:


> _simX:_
> Acronym: su
> _Trip:_
> Definition: Super-User
> ...



You can have more than one definition, you can make up your own acronym definitions, but please don't use AcronymFinder. It takes the fun out of this thread.

So, I will start:

Acronym: we


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 5, 2002)

Where's Ed?

sdram


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Synchronous Dynamic Random Access Memory 

Acronym: PC
(hint Piece of Crap works nicely


----------



## symphonix (Jun 5, 2002)

personal computer, yah?

How about TWAIN (This is an odd one)?


----------



## themacko (Jun 5, 2002)

"Technology Without An Interesting Name"  I learned that in CSE 100 (computer systems engineering), the instructor thought it was pretty funny.

*SAFU*  (Hint:  It's a military term)


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Strange Acronym For Users.

DO they have to be serious?

DDR


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

Die, Donut, Radioactively!

If they do have to be serious I'm in trouble.

SPCR


----------



## simX (Jun 5, 2002)

Soft, pretty cool resistors 

RWRARPR

P.S.  nkuvu: Two CORRECT answers would have been "double data-rate" or "dance dance revolution". 

P.P.S.  Should we impose the same 10-post timeout rule like in the Question & Answer thread?


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Really Weird Rabbits Atomize Ricky- Police Report.


G: CK

you remembered simX =)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

guys....aheeeemm...guys 
Is there a point for this OTHER than postcount boosting? If there is let me now, else it looks to me like post boosting.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, it's fun! I mean, why don't we get rid of the post counter and let stupid fun things like this be left alone? As a Mod now, AK, you have a job to do, and yeah, I suppose this is sort of time-wasting, but I find it fun and I'm sure the others do. A "post count booster" would mean posting content that had no purpose... at least here we're playing a (very stupid) little game 


What do you guys think?

BTW! Guardian: Chaos Knight (an old Sega Saturn game, if I'm not mistaken?)

My acronym: EULA


----------



## roger (Jun 6, 2002)

*E*nd *U*ser *L*icence *A*greement


TDM TLA


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2002)

Transducer Mechanism's Total Lack of Awareness 

RDF AMWENY


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

if its a game no prob 
I think this is a fun game  --  having game threads is fun  (and builds a community hehe)


now I wish I knew what that acronym meants cause I wanna participate


----------



## roger (Jun 6, 2002)

Roger Didn't Follow. Admiral Must Wait Else Nkuvu Yells.

wtf  (seems appropriate).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

What the Fudge ?!


what is this: GSM
(it's a tricky one lol )


----------



## roger (Jun 6, 2002)

Giggling Silly Midgets

how about this?

APPLE


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2002)

Applied Particles Participating in Linear Entropy  lol i'm just making them up

(BTW the answer to mine was Reality Distortion Field At MacWorld Expo New York) 

Anyone know this one? MACINTOSH


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 6, 2002)

MACINTOSH

*M*y
*A*corns have
*C*ome
*I*nside
*N*ot
*T*o
*O*pen
*S*hut
*H*inges


----------



## roger (Jun 6, 2002)

MACINTOSH:

Most Applications Crash, If Not, The Operating System Hangs 


The answer to mine (APPLE) was:

Ariane Passenger PayLoad Experiment 

How about this one?

*SH!T*   (it is real). (substitute the "!" obviously)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 6, 2002)

Small, Hot, Irate Teapot!


----------



## roger (Jun 6, 2002)

Close

Sam Houston Institute of Technology


I think that I prefer your answer actually. 

How about IBM?


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Idiots Building Machines

OMSI


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 6, 2002)

Oranges, Mangoes Squished Inside.  

FADEC


----------



## roger (Jun 6, 2002)

Full Authority Digital Engine Control

actually, IBM stands for 'I'd Buy Macintosh'    

ACRONYM


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

A Combustion Romboic On Nocturnal Ybarious Machines


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey, Mr. Admiral. You keep forgetting to post another acronym after your answer.


----------



## xoot (Jun 6, 2002)

Acronym: *xoot*

Rules: You can make the answers up, they don't have to be serious. And, do not post two times in a row.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Xylopone Owners Organization Trailer.

macguy


----------



## ksuther (Jun 6, 2002)

May AquaChat Give Unusual Years

SCUBA


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

Sub Cutaneus Urethral Bubble Assension
(must be a medical term )


acronym: Blingbling


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 6, 2002)

Blocking
Light
Inside
Nobody's
Grave
But
Lying
In
North's
Garden

now... what's one for FIGHT!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 7, 2002)

Futuristic Imbeciles Greedily Hitchhike Transcontinentily.

Now one for USB


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Futuristic Imbeciles Greedily Hitchhike Transcontinentily.
> 
> Now one for USB *



Hmm... Universal Stupidity Ban...

What's one for WHIRL?


----------



## Winblows (Jun 7, 2002)

Women Hate Imported Russian Leather

BGS


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 7, 2002)

Big Stinky System  (aka windows )


L.O.L.I.T.A.

(listening too alizee )


----------



## Winblows (Jun 7, 2002)

Laughing Out Loud In The Airport

CPC


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 7, 2002)

Certified Pissy CorporateExec 

LOL that will probably get censored now 

How 'bout DANE?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 7, 2002)

Dana's
A$$
Never
Ends

QWERTY


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 7, 2002)

Question Women Entering Rituals Through Yams p)



NOKIA


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 7, 2002)

Nuclear Oranges Killing Idiotic Amoebas

SCSI


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 7, 2002)

Silent Clams Stalking Individuals


SQUISH


----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

Silent
Questioning
UniInchworm
Sasquatch
Hides

Acronym: FORUMS


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 7, 2002)

Financhily, Our Rats Usually Manage Satisfactorily
can't... spell... 

PINCH


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 7, 2002)

Pseudopods inside nitroglycerine cantinas hibernate

POSIX


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 7, 2002)

Potatoes On Steroids Infest Xaqintosh


MOOF


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 7, 2002)

Mozilla & Omniweb operate frequently


MARATHON


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 7, 2002)

Man, Another Ridiculous Acronym That's High On Nothing.

SPORK


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 7, 2002)

Stupid Pigs oscillating near Nkuvu

AIFF


----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

Audio Infrastructure Fun File

HERVE


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 7, 2002)

Hungry Elephants Roaming Vicariously Eastward

DARWIN


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 7, 2002)

Dumb
Apes
Run
With
Icicles
Northbound

STCHICK


----------



## Valrus (Jun 7, 2002)

Does Anyone Really Willfully Intimidate Newbies?

Wow, someone already did Dance Dance Revolution (best... game... _ever_). So I'll have to go with the next best thing...

HAMLET


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 7, 2002)

(sorry to interrupt)
valrus, you forgot my STCHICK!

oh well, HAMLET

How
Are
Mules
Last
Except when
Tenth?



umm... HAILIE


----------



## Valrus (Jun 7, 2002)

stchick

Stun The Criminal - He Is Coldly Killing

Whoa, that's not where I thought that would go.

And I'll leave your HAILIE, Bling, to someone else. Sorry for interrupting; you posted while I was pondering DARWIN. 

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

Has the Aisle Inverted with Lemons In Enchiladas?

SMILIE


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 7, 2002)

Snacks
Make
Icicles
Look
Inferior to
Everything


WINGMAN


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> WINGMAN *



Wimpy Imbecile Not Growing Mind And Nerves

One for SNEEZE...


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 8, 2002)

Sarcastic Noodles energeticaly escalate zero elements.

MOUSE

hey Valrus, another DDR fan! Yay!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

MOUSE

My
Ogre
Usually
Sucks
Egg-noodles

how 'bout one for WYATT


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *WYATT *



When You Are Totally Toked...

One for BUZZARD


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 8, 2002)

Buffalos usurping zany zealots and running drearily

COCOA


----------



## Gwailo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Strange Acronym For Users.
> 
> DO they have to be serious?
> ...


Dance, Dance Revolution?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

That's already been said!

COCOA

Cool
Ostriches
Can't
Own
Anything

MILK


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *MILK *



Many Individuals Like Kleptomaniacs.

MOZILLA


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

March
Onto
Zany
Ignorant
Lawns for the
Love of
Apple!

SYLVANIA


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *SYLVANIA *



Some of You Like Very Angry Ninjas In Armor...

WHATEVER


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 8, 2002)

Which hungry anteater told Edward "violate every rule"?

DVD-RW


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *DVD-RW *



Despite Vast Desert - Run Westward...

HUNGRY


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

*H*ungry
*U*gly
*N*injas
*G*et
*R*eady
slowl*Y*



how bout one for KEYBOARD


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *KEYBOARD *



Killer Eats Your Boring, Old, And Rotted Donut.

HEART


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 9, 2002)

Haphazard Enemies Are Respectfully Terse.

HALO


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *HALO *



Hungry And Lonely Optometrists...

LOCUST


----------



## xoot (Jun 9, 2002)

Lean On Custard United Sums To have fun

HA!


----------



## ksuther (Jun 9, 2002)

Help Answer!

Here's a real one: WWJD (this is a duh one for all Christains )


----------



## adambyte (Jun 9, 2002)

"Where Would Jews Dance?"

Next.... "AIM"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

Amish
In
Mars

RADIATION


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *RADIATION *



Random Acts of Destruction In Antarctica To Ionize Ozone Naturally...

POPTART


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 9, 2002)

Pressing octopi purposefully to award rejected tortillas

AUDIO


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *AUDIO *



Automatic Underwear Designed for In and Out...

QUALIFIED


----------

